# cold water bass



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

what are some good baits to use in the cold wheather for bass?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Jerkbaits, jig n pig, rattle traps.


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

fishingredhawk, you look like Brett Favre in your picture.


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

But sorry, back to the original post:

Spoons and even spinner baits have some luck in cold as well. Generally the key is to fish deep and slow - sometimes slower than you can even imagine.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Suspending jerkbaits, jig & pig, jigging spoons...just something the fish isn't going to have to exert more energy than the food is worth to chase it down and eat it.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

We have our best luck with a net and an electro shocking unit. Well maybe we don't but it sounds fun. Anyhow, everything thats been said is a good idea, another thing to try is the float-n-fly. I have never tried it though. But man have a read about the great things it can do in the winter.


----------



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

yea i have been using the strike king suspending jerk baits and have caught 4 bass and 1 crappie in the past 2 days


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Jig N Pig, Rattletraps, Spinnerbaits, Deep Diving Crankbaits cranked SLOWLY and be sure to stay in contact with the bait at all times the bite can feel like a very light tap or sometimes it just feels mushy when they inhale the bait !! LIVE BAIT under a bobber also works well. sorry i couldnt really contribute much new advice but the guys gave you good advice i think !!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

blade baits... also, fish aren't always deep, many of the active fish will be in the 2-8 ft range


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

I've been very dissapointed with the bass fishing for the last month. My father in and I have been at least twice a week since Thanksgiving and caught 4 fish between the two of us. We've been fishing deep and slow, fast and shallow with rattletraps, plastics, jigs, spinners, crawfish and rapalas. We've been hitting local ponds that are usually very dependable. I'm not sure what we're doing wrong, but I've never been skunked more in my life. Is it time to just call it quits until sping?


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I just hit a pond today with a jig n pig and caught four, and my buddy caught one nicer one. Fish in the cold water do not want to exert energy to chase food. They have slow metabolisms. Work your bait slow, use largers baits and watch your line VERY closely.

If you work the bait too fast sometimes the fish will shy away because they don't want to go through the trouble of chasing it. Larger baits worked slow means a bass has to exert less energy for more food. Maybe upgrade to a size larger jig with a little bit bigger pork chunks. That is what I did today.

Also you may have fish on you don't even know about. I almost missed two of the four I caught today. One of them I didn't feel a thing and just saw my line twitch ever so slightly like a bug ran into it, then I jerked and there he was.

Jerk whenever you feel a little bit of weight or see something funny going on with your line...Jerks are free.


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

I too have been getting skunked lately. The last time out I went to a pond that is normally productive. I spent about 2 1/2 hrs/day for 2 days and nothing. I mostly used a texas-rigged pumpkinseed worm and a jig w/ gulp white twister tail. I also tried a white spinnerbait. I worked the jig and worm as slow as I could and paid very closed attention but nothing. This pond is very grass so I don't have a lot of choices of baits. I've also been using 8lb braid for more sensitivity. I think I'm gonna give up soon but I really don't want to; I want to learn winter fishing but it's extremely frustrating. Good Luck!


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm having the same troubles. No fish since October, I believe. Every time I go out I get skunked and I come home pissed saying I won't go out to spring. A few days later I end up going out again though. Same result. I'd be happy to catch a 3 inch gill, honestly, that's how bad it's been. We'll see.


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

I went out today for a few and got skunked. I'm pretty sure I know why I didnt catch anything though. I am fishing the bait tooo fast and need to slow it up quite a bit.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

BowKat04 said:


> I went out today for a few and got skunked. I'm pretty sure I know why I didnt catch anything though. I am fishing the bait tooo fast and need to slow it up quite a bit.


I have the same problem. No patience here and I can't just slow myself down.


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

It stinks but I guess we learn and then eventually, hopefully we become better anglers and put more fish in the boat or on the bank.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

BowKat04 said:


> It stinks but I guess we learn and then eventually, hopefully we become better anglers and put more fish in the boat or on the bank.


Damn straight! Haven't been out in a bit, but last month I was out 4 times a week and I haven't caught anything since. Eventually I will slow it down and get something. It'd be nice to get 1 fish each month this year!


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

Lol I heard that. Where are you from? I'm in Cincinnati.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Right next to Akron! Got a good 4 hours between us.


----------

